# My latest piano works (my 'arpeggio' phase in full force)



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Greetings, everyone.

I have been on a piano music kick lately, composing exclusively 3:00 to 5:00 minute solo piano pieces. Tons of them. Not all of them are great, but some really do stand out in my (and my "real world" listeners') ears. So here they are for you all to 'pick apart'.

Criticism is welcome with one caveat (as I learned from another thread like this from awhile back): If you are going to give negative criticism, which is completely fine, PLEASE cite specific parts of the piece that you don't like and say why it sounds bad. How else am I to progress unless I know specific things I am doing wrong?

The theme for these pieces is arpeggios. I eschew block chords in most cases (not all though) and use baroque-styled arpeggios. I also use trills and fermatas quite liberally, which is just part of my latest neo-baroque kick I am on.

The first suite is dedicated to my closest friends, highlighting their personalities as well as their musical interests. For example, "Sean" features a modern electronica-dance rhythm because he loves "dub-step" and that is my approximation of dub-step through classical piano.

Enjoy!


__
https://soundcloud.com/evankearney%2Fsets


__
https://soundcloud.com/evankearney%2Fsets


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting! I'll give a listen this afternoon. I don't know that I'll be able to provide constructive criticism very well though, I'm not at all knowledgeable about composing, and only recently have I begun to learn very basic music theory and keyboard playing. Piano is my favorite instrument though.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/evankearney%2Fsets

Here are some more that you might like. It is a modern take on various past periods in Classical Music history.


----------

